# Suspension upgrade



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Just got back from Glidrite with full air suspension to the rear. Its a different vehicle now. A lot of cross country driving on narrow A & B roads and it feels much better, on "rails" around tight narrow bends. 
Mike


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi. 
This is just an OBSERVATION!,from an old f**t ,full of red biddy,and a quarter of a lamb. As the suspension lets you go around corners just a gnats cod quicker,you may find this is offset by more tyre wear,while this would not bother me to much,the strain on the joints of the "Living in" bit,would. However,i am sure you are more in control of your faculties than i am at the moment,so,"good for you".Stay well,stay lucky.
Gearjammer.
PS. An English butcher,here in Portugal,would make a fortune,taken me a while to miss the bone splinters in the aforementioned,quarter of a lamb,but it tasted superb.Still,shirt sleeves outside today.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Rails*

AR-HA

AT LAST

But not only someone with Glide-Rite but also on a Frankia!

But is it semi or full air?

Does it make the ride in the back any better/smoother?
Does it have allow you to lift/lower the rear end?
If the answer to the above is yes, how much by?
All important, cost if you don't mind letting me know?

I see Frankia now list it as an option but think it is €6,000.oo option and assume for this it is full air?

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Lovely stuff. Sounds like you're well pleased with it.

We've just had VB semi fitted last Tuesday, now can uprate to 4200kg.

Paul.


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Hi TM, full air suspension, no more cart springs!, over height switch on dash, just for the awkward places, lower/ raise switch in the garage for loading the scooter. Exact measurements not yet taken, too dark last night but will post asap. Cost £3600 approx but install was combined with hydraulic levelling at the same time, this being the dearer of the two, plus originally invoiced before the new year to save a bit of vat, total for the job £7700. Very neat job, jack pump fitted next to the leisure battery under forward facing cabin seat. Ride in the rear not yet assessed as I collected it on my own but will be road testing it over the w/e with the good lady of the van.
Mike


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

TM, visited the factory in November for repairs and had a conducted tour, did see a new Premier class being built, which I strongly fancied but finances wont quite stretch too, this on a Iveco/ Alko chassis with air suspension, however quite a different set-up to Gliderite, both front and rear units are fully independent strut type with air bags in place of coil springs, but I don't know the raise / lower figures, I do know however that its considerably higher than mine(MB 516) and features a double step to the cabin which rolls out quite impressively. I also hear that MB are bringing out a new 6.5t chassis to fill the gap in the range which Frankia are going to offer
Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*which*



MiketheWelshman said:


> TM, visited the factory in November for repairs and had a conducted tour, did see a new Premier class being built, which I strongly fancied but finances wont quite stretch too, this on a Iveco/ Alko chassis with air suspension, however quite a different set-up to Gliderite, both front and rear units are fully independent strut type with air bags in place of coil springs, but I don't know the raise / lower figures, I do know however that its considerably higher than mine(MB 516) and features a double step to the cabin which rolls out quite impressively. I also hear that MB are bringing out a new 6.5t chassis to fill the gap in the range which Frankia are going to offer
> Mike


You mean this one Mike?

So is your Glide-rite Full rear air or have you had Air Assistance Bags fitted?


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Full rear air, no springs, just air bags on top of a lever which replaces them, compressor mounted alongside the chassis rail. See Gliderite website for more pictures-----
Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*air bags*



MiketheWelshman said:


> Full rear air, no springs, just air bags on top of a lever which replaces them, compressor mounted alongside the chassis rail. See Gliderite website for more pictures-----
> Mike


Thanks Mike, I know of the system. Have spoken with Glide-Rite at great lengths. But the price has come down a lot.

I was more interested in rear ride comfort and to know if the air suspension cushions the ride so as not to rattle the van to bits.

TM


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

No, I might have got that wrong, it was a much bigger chassis than that, perhaps it was just a Iveco chassis, quite high, as i said, it had a double tred fold out step, the floor was level all the way through, the dash was much shorter than ours, the steering wheel etc were better placed, more to the outside of the cab.
mike


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Here's a piccy of the van with suspension fully raised on overeight setting. If you follow the line of the sill through the centre of the wheel it is now 3/4 inches higher


----------



## materials (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Mike

What hydraulic self levelling system did they fit as they do not show it on there web site as I would be very interested to have both done on my motorhome for that price or near about

Peter


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

The suspension system is Gliderite, the levelling is Goldschmitt swingstar. 
Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*higher*



MiketheWelshman said:


> Here's a piccy of the van with suspension fully raised on overeight setting. If you follow the line of the sill through the centre of the wheel it is now 3/4 inches higher


Looking at the photo Mike, is it 3-4" higher ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*higher*



MiketheWelshman said:


> Here's a piccy of the van with suspension fully raised on overeight setting. If you follow the line of the sill through the centre of the wheel it is now 3/4 inches higher


Looking at the photo Mike, is it 3-4" higher ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*chassis*



MiketheWelshman said:


> No, I might have got that wrong, it was a much bigger chassis than that, perhaps it was just a Iveco chassis, quite high, as i said, it had a double tred fold out step, the floor was level all the way through, the dash was much shorter than ours, the steering wheel etc were better placed, more to the outside of the cab.
> mike


MAN Chassis Perhaps?


----------

